# Be careful what you buy



## ROMAN1218 (Apr 2, 2005)

Just a friendly heads up to all the hobbyist. Have you noticed the prices of the Xystichromis phytophagus "Christmas fulu", they're definitely bringing good money to the seller.

I have noticed one trying to "cash in" on the popularity this fish is gaining. I just noticed an auction on another fish selling site, where the seller is asking $650 for 16 fish.  However, the fish in his picture is of a Pundamilia nyererei "Makobe Island" (See the profile on this site. ) He did have a different pic posted, *it was the one from the species article on this site *( the pic was by Dave Hansen), he removed it after a discussion with Dave Hansen (see forum on Hill Country Cichlid Club - general discussion). I emailed him for additional pics, being the one on the auction site was blurry, and he sent me the same pictures as the ones from the species article on this again. :-?

Just be careful. :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I think that it is a good warning no matter what you are looking at with any cichlid, though perhaps Victorians in particular. So many fish labeled incorrectly, or hybridized. That is why we suggest research, and knowing what to expect a fish should look like, instead of buying blind, and trying to figure out what you have later. (Often not knowing the compatibility). However, we've all made mistakes and learned from them.


----------



## ROMAN1218 (Apr 2, 2005)

The story of this "auction" continues. The seller had removed the original pic he posted, it was one of Dave Hansen's, it was removed at Dave's request, after lawyers got involved. The seller then put a pic of a Pundamilla nyererei on the site, was questioned about that, and now has a pic of another Christmans fulu, it the same pic found on the species article in this forum, a copyrighted pic by Dr. Paul Loiselle. He states in the auction that he has permission to use the photo from a Tom Vasquiz.

I have questioned the seller several times, he got his last word in and then "banned" me from his email.

My concern is, if he does sell the fish (long shot for that price), that the buyer will receive the nyererei, since this seller has yet to produce a pic of the actual fish for sale, or a pic of the breeder. Several people have requested pic of his fish and all have received the same two pics, and those are the one posted on this forums profile.


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

Report it to the site admins.


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

I agree with Justin and strongly urge reporting to the sites administrator. I have seen him ban sellers for just this type of dishonest behavior


----------



## ROMAN1218 (Apr 2, 2005)

I believe it was reported, but today the Dr. Paul Loiselle photo is still on the auction.

http://www.hillcountrycichlidclub.com/h ... 46&start=0


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

I do believe he/she whoever it is is still selling said fish. Check this link on aquabid: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1212623401

is this what you all are talking about?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Well, in two years as a moderator this is the first thread that I have locked. Discussing an advertisement on Aquabid is a marginal topic in the first place, but I've let this thread run it's course.

Kevin


----------

